# Parking the max - how to prepare..



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys, im parking the maxima on the drive way until I get back from over seas. I have to fix a couple of things which I purchased off ebay, I went and got a flex pipe cause the one on my car snapped right off sounds like a harley. It cost me $242 CDN for the damn unit I found it on Ebay for $160 Cdn with shipping. I will fix it when I get back. What preperations should I do because the car is just going to sit here for a bit. I am going to dissconnect the battery. Put some fuel anti freeze in, thats about it.. Should I give it a fresh oil change now? because I am way over right now. I Plan on the tune up and such when I get back. Any other suggestions :cheers:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

google...

http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/storage.html


----------

